# Daily Imodium?



## TeacherMan (Mar 16, 2016)

I've just found this forum (after about 25 years with IBS-D).

Imodium is my go-to medication, which I use in two circumstances: when an attack strikes, or if something especially important is coming up later that day (a big event, travel, etc.) and I want to avoid attacks.

I'm surprised to see people on this forum saying they take Imodium daily. I've avoided doing that because even half a tablet basically stops my solid waste output for the rest of the day ... and I've got to let that waste out sometime!

People who take Imodium daily: what dose do you take? How much did you have to experiment with dosages before finding the right balance? How many BMs a day do you have while taking it? Has it been a successful strategy for you?

Thanks in advance for any insight.


----------



## joeyr2 (Jul 14, 2013)

TeacherMan said:


> I've just found this forum (after about 25 years with IBS-D).
> 
> Imodium is my go-to medication, which I use in two circumstances: when an attack strikes, or if something especially important is coming up later that day (a big event, travel, etc.) and I want to avoid attacks.
> 
> ...


Like any drug, you can build up a tolerance to it over time. To have it paralyze your digestive system will interrupt the digestive process and probably wont be good for you long-term. You are likely better off doing what you are doing now. If you take it every day it will become less effective at stopping attacks when they do occur.


----------



## rpmljm (Mar 5, 2016)

It doesn't really do much for me at all, even when I take 3 at a time. My Dr. told me I could take it every morning to prevent diarrhea. He said I could take up to 6-8 per day without a problem.


----------



## TeacherMan (Mar 16, 2016)

joeyr2 said:


> Like any drug, you can build up a tolerance to it over time. To have it paralyze your digestive system will interrupt the digestive process and probably wont be good for you long-term. You are likely better off doing what you are doing now. If you take it every day it will become less effective at stopping attacks when they do occur.


Thanks for your thoughts. I do want Imodium to be there when I need it (during an attack), so I'll probably keep looking for something else that can keep my system calm on a daily basis.


----------



## Inneedofadvice (May 6, 2014)

I did Imodium everyday for YEARS it's not great for long term to be honest. Ask your dr about viberzi to treat ibs -d for calm on a daily basis. It has changed my life


----------



## legbuh (Jan 9, 2005)

i take at least one a day, 2 most days, and on days where I'll be travelling or leaving I'll take up to 6.

I've never had a problem with it stopping me up long. The only difference when I take Imodium is solid to semi-solid stool vs liquid yellowy if I don't take it. 

It works ok, but it's not a "for sure" thing for me even when I do take it. Thanksgiving I drove home from my in laws (6 hour drive) and about 3 hours in I had uncontrollable attacks and was stopping every 20-30 minutes by the side of the road to blow out yellow frothy d. I had taken 3 imodium earlier as well. So go figure.


----------



## TeacherMan (Mar 16, 2016)

legbuh said:


> i take at least one a day, 2 most days, and on days where I'll be travelling or leaving I'll take up to 6.


 Thanks for the input. How many years have you been doing that? Does it not change the frequency, just the consistency?


----------



## goodmedicine (Mar 22, 2016)

Greetings, Good Folk!

Heck, if it weren't for Immodium I'd prolly never leave the house.







I don't use it every day, but several times a week, anyway. I, too, was told that it's safe to take up to 8 a day but I sure wouldn't want to do that. Is there something that calms things on a daily basis that's safe long-term?

Many thanks, and peace to you.


----------



## anussati (Feb 9, 2016)

I do take imodium every day. Must say, i feel very crappy about that and am looking for any other solutions, but nothing helps. I started with one tablet per day, then two. Now, i usually take two an hour before leaving the house and then one more right before i leave. It does help, but not perfectly and i do sometimes have unpleasant surprises. Also, it works only for about 12 hours. What I am afraid of is that i got so used to the drug that my symptoms are worse on a daily basis. A year ago, i did have some problems going to school once per month or so. I used to wake up really early to have a lot of time to go to the bathroom and then was fine at school and in the afternoon. Now, it's getting worse and worse.


----------



## Desert Fox (Jul 24, 2017)

I don't think daily dose of imodium would be a great problem as long as you are not taking more than the amount you need.


----------



## TeacherMan (Mar 16, 2016)

Inneedofadvice said:


> I did Imodium everyday for YEARS it's not great for long term to be honest. Ask your dr about viberzi to treat ibs -d for calm on a daily basis. It has changed my life


Thanks for the advice. I will ask about that.

I'm reluctant to get onto a regular regimen of medicine, because I don't like becoming permanently dependent on it, but if it really reduces the frequency and severity of IBS-D symptoms, I may be willing to make that tradeoff.


----------



## rpmljm (Mar 5, 2016)

Viberzi is worth a try for sure, since it does help many. However, it only has been shown in studies to help about 30% of people who took it. I tried it and it did not work for me and actually made things worse for the week I was on it and for about 7-10 days after I stopped. Now I'm back to how I was, which isn't good either.


----------



## Star82 (Apr 8, 2015)

TeacherMan said:


> I've just found this forum (after about 25 years with IBS-D).
> 
> Imodium is my go-to medication, which I use in two circumstances: when an attack strikes, or if something especially important is coming up later that day (a big event, travel, etc.) and I want to avoid attacks.
> 
> ...


I used to take imodium daily, on the advice of my doctor, and I found it to be more effective than if I just took it on occasion. I went from having 5-7 BMs in a day (or 10 + on a particularly bad day) to 1-3. I still had flare ups where the imodium didnt seem to work, usually if I was anxious or ate something I shouldnt, or had a virus (so I would take codeine too on those days) but that would only be about 2 days out of a month. Which was a massive improvement. I found having a constant low dose in my system worked well. I mostly only took one 2mg tablet when it was under control, and could often manage with just a half. But I rarely took more than 2 in a day.

I had to stop taking it daily because Im pregnant, but will be back on it in 8 or 9 weeks time. It doesnt constipate me at all and I have no side effects with it. So to me it is very successful.


----------



## Perk (Apr 13, 2013)

Like you a dose can stop me up, my gi doc told me to buy children's imodium and start with a small dose.


----------



## legbuh (Jan 9, 2005)

TeacherMan said:


> Thanks for the input. How many years have you been doing that? Does it not change the frequency, just the consistency?


Over 15 years. It's not a silver bullet, but it helps.


----------



## TeacherMan (Mar 16, 2016)

Perk said:


> Like you a dose can stop me up, my gi doc told me to buy children's imodium and start with a small dose.


I didn't even know they made a children's Imodium. Will look into that - thanks.


----------



## TeacherMan (Mar 16, 2016)

Star82 said:


> I used to take imodium daily, on the advice of my doctor, and I found it to be more effective than if I just took it on occasion. I went from having 5-7 BMs in a day (or 10 + on a particularly bad day) to 1-3. I still had flare ups where the imodium didnt seem to work, usually if I was anxious or ate something I shouldnt, or had a virus (so I would take codeine too on those days) but that would only be about 2 days out of a month. Which was a massive improvement. I found having a constant low dose in my system worked well. I mostly only took one 2mg tablet when it was under control, and could often manage with just a half. But I rarely took more than 2 in a day.
> 
> I had to stop taking it daily because Im pregnant, but will be back on it in 8 or 9 weeks time. It doesnt constipate me at all and I have no side effects with it. So to me it is very successful.


That sounds promising. I may just give it a try. Thanks for your info - and congratulations on your pregnancy, best of luck to you!


----------



## APR (Jul 15, 2015)

I've been nervous to take pepto-bismol or immodium up until now, but I think that maybe I will try it based on the responses here.

The reason I have avoided these anti-diarrhea meds is that I originally suffered from IBS-C and then after the culmination or worse and worse C to where I was never going, it started alternating between D and C. I was really nervous about taking anti-diarrhea meds because it might lead to an episode of C. But for 1-2 months it's been D, so it seems like my IBS has morphed into IBS-D now. Frankly, as much as having constant diarrhea sucks, I'd rather that than alternating, where you're afraid to take either an anti-diarrhea med or a laxative because it might send you in the opposite direction.

At least I figure it's worth a try. Is pepto bismol just as good as immodium or is it just personal preference?


----------



## ImissTacoBell (Mar 15, 2016)

Before I was diagnosed with IBS D, and I just had the occasional upset stomach every week and half to 2 weeks, I would take Pepto and it would work wonders. Now it doesn't really do much for me. It may stop the D briefly, but I don't feel well and my body basically fights it.

I never tried imodium until over a year ago when I had a stomach virus on Christmas day and Pepto wouldn't touch it. After that, I rarely used it until IBS D started 6 months ago. It really helped at first, would give me 36hrs of relief and solid stool the first time I would have a bm. Then it started to become less effective and potent. I stopped in Nov when I had a horrible week and the imodium didn't help at all.

I started taking it again about 2 months ago. My GI says up to 4 a day is ok with him. I try to only use it if I'm having a really bad day, or if I'm iffy and have something important or social to do. Now I take 2 and it usually gets me through the day, but no more solid bms after like before. Sometimes I would only go once the next day (instead of 2-6 times), but lately it seems like I need to take it one day, then the next day I need it again, but after that I get 3-4 days of 2bms before it wears off. Not sure if I developed an immunity of sorts, especially since I go days between taking. 8 pills a week at the most, and that's rare. I'm stubborn and try and will my body to fix itself before I cave an take any.

So, for me, Pepto used to be my go to, but it can't handle my IBS. Imodium has been a savior, but I'm always on the lookout for lost efficacy.

I've been taking 50mg of amitriptyline for 2 weeks now, so that coupled with imodium as needed has been working OK for me. Hoping the amitriptyline will eventually eliminate the need for imodium once I've been on it longer. I also resisted drugs as a treatment for a long time, but diet and lifestyle changes and supplements didn't work. Good luck!


----------



## mystikos (Apr 6, 2016)

I originally took imodium on an as-needed basis but found that it would make me swing between relative C and D far too much, sometimes experiencing both within the same day. I experimented a little with changing the dosage and frequency and eventually settled on 4mg (two capsules) every morning, and now I usually go once a day in the morning and rarely stray anywhere near the C or D I used to get. Like others I find a constant low level dose in my system tends to keep everything ticking over as smoothly as possible, although my symptoms were never particularly bad so the effective dose is quite low. I've been on this regime for about a year now with no change in effectiveness or any need to mess with the dosage in normal circumstances, so it seems to be just the right balance. My GP confirmed that this is perfectly safe and even congratulated me on finding a decent low-intervention solution!

YMMV applies as usual of course.


----------



## 5859828234david (Apr 9, 2016)

When I first started taking Imodium back in 2010, I was taking, three per day. This pretty well stopped the explosive diarrhea. A .couple of years my doctor had tried me on opiods and although this actually was the first thing I had taken that worked, my doctor didn't want me addicted to opiods. I had thought during this time back in 2008 to 2007, my doctor had had me try Imodium. I have had IBS-d since I was a child. Back before Imodium the doctors all thought IBSD was in my head. Not one doctor had recommended for me to stop with any milk products. Milk products didn't seem to me as a cause for IBSD but as an accelerator to explosive acid squirting out of me. All that was in my head. So, back in 2010 I tried Imodium again, three pills a day. I did that for two years and then started experiencing impaction. Therefore in 2012 I reduced my dosage down to one a day. This dosage has worke fairly well. With three to fours days a week increase to two pills a day, I have found that I can drink a glass of chocolate milk on those days of two pills and not experience IBSD. Its 2016 and am still taking Imodium with this frequency. If I miss or forget then immediately return to Explosive diarrhea. I had tried to leave off on diet sodas but could not maintain drinks without massive amounts of sugar. The result was massive weight gain pop an explosion of 50 to 70 lbs very quickly. So I do drink diet soda which is a cause of bowl irritation. With my heart disease my body seems to scream at me to ingest massive amounts of sugar. With the dosage of Imodium the influx of sugar does not seem to affect Irritation to my bowls. So until the medical community finally realizes the extent of IBSD then I will remain to the dosage of Imodium that seems to work. I wonder if others had such a hard time to convince their doctor of you diarrheal problem.


----------



## Dani Cole (Jan 24, 2016)

Without taking imodium daily I literally wouldn't leave the house lol


----------



## TeacherMan (Mar 16, 2016)

5859828234david said:


> I have found that I can drink a glass of chocolate milk on those days of two pills and not experience IBSD. Its 2016 and am still taking Imodium with this frequency. If I miss or forget then immediately return to Explosive diarrhea.


Have you tried Lactaid? I am lactose-intolerant, and Lactaid keeps my stomach functioning OK when I consume a small amount of dairy.


----------



## TeacherMan (Mar 16, 2016)

Dani Cole said:


> Without taking imodium daily I literally wouldn't leave the house lol


I hear you! One problem I have is that Imodium upsets my system for a little while before it starts calming things, so I can't really take Imodium in the morning (teaching early classes is hard enough without bathroom urgency!). Maybe the upset won't happen as much if I take Imodium daily and my system gets used to it.


----------



## LeahLeah1 (Apr 13, 2016)

I've never been so happy to read that I'm not the only one who takes Imodium everyday! I'm 21 and have to travel 1 hour to uni and simply couldn't function without taking it now and have been so worried about taking it everyday. It's not ideal but it gives me what little life I have away from the toilet


----------



## APR (Jul 15, 2015)

5859828234david said:


> A .couple of years my doctor had tried me on opiods and although this actually was the first thing I had taken that worked, my doctor didn't want me addicted to opiods.


In very serious cases of IBS-D, do doctors sometimes prescribe opioids to be taken very occasionally [to ease a bad flareup]? I suspect that some people with bad IBS-D self-medicate in this manner, if they live in a place where low strength codeine is available OTC [or more like behind the counter, where a person can purchase a limited amount of it with a doctor's prescription if he or she signs for it]. I could see it as potentially helpful on a short term episodic basis. Let's face it, if you need to take something so that you can go out, make an appointment, etc., it's definitely more feasible to take immodium than something that may intoxicate you [unless you can get by with a small dose of a weak opioid that won't cause very serious intoxication or impairment].


----------



## rpmljm (Mar 5, 2016)

Not sure if doctors do that, but I know for me, they do not help to slow things down. I have taken them after several surgeries for pain and still had the D. I wonder if because they do not work for me and Viberzi also did not work, that this may some sort of clue as to what type of IBS-d I have. I don't know if anyone has that answer. I wish...


----------



## Twin Mom (Jun 16, 2014)

I take a half dose every night, more if I feel an attack coming on. I still usually have 3-4 BMs a day, usually a pretty solid one first thing in the morning and then several more progressively smaller and softer ones throughout the day. It is not a perfect solution, I still do have some bad days when I end up with D. But before the Imodium I was having multiple large BMs that looked like soft serve ice cream. So it helps. I'm still trying to find the root cause though, because I feel like Imodium is just a band aid - I want to fix the cause not just cure the symptoms.


----------



## Doite (Nov 12, 2010)

Ah, it's always a little bit embarrassing to admit this. I'm actually a long-term heavy user of loperamide (Imodium) so I've probably got everyone else beat on numbers. How many I take depends on what type I'm using. I took to buying Kirkland from overseas, comes in a 200 cap bottle, but they're tablets not capsules. If I take that I usually have to take 6 when I get up, 6 after dinner. It only works well when I take it all the time. If I skip a dose (which I do regularly since I hate how much I take) it takes me a few days to get back on track.

If I take a capsule I can usually get by taking 4 before bed, 2 on rising and 2 at lunch. So 8-12 is my normal dose. I will say though that I went through a period where I took them daily on a steady schedule I was able to taper the daily dose to 4-6 once my body got the initial boost.

Back when I was a teenager I could take 2 and be perfectly fine the entire day. It even helped in the subsequent days I think (it's been a long time). But my body adjusted very quickly and it didn't take long before I was taking 6 regularly. Then one bad bout of what I think was gastro (or could have just been my IBS stepping things up to 11) and the whole system was $$$$$$ed. I was taking 10 and it wasn't working. I couldn't leave the house, I couldn't work. It was all made worse because I'd just lost my job. I don't know how much I stepped it up then.

Nowadays I'm mostly ok. I follow the strictest version of the FODMAP diet with some minor adjustments. I time and record everything. Make everything from scratch. I demanded help from my docs since I had a breakdown, am prone to depression and suicidal thoughts and have GAD. Finally got an anti-depressant that worked for me: Pristiq. Finally, finally got a diagnosis of PCOS and went on the pill (if I knew everything that $$$$$$er had done to me I would have just asked for the pill off the top).

I reached a point after my breakdown when I sat myself down, looked at what my life was and said 'whatever it takes'. That's when I first regularly started taking 12 pills a day. I decided that whatever it did to my body, even if it eventually killed me, it would be worth it because I certainly wasn't living without taking it. The effects of this kind of dosing are currently unknown. I don't tell doctors about it because they don't tend to be on board with my perspective and after 12 or so years of failure I don't care for theirs.

I don't like it, and my hatred for the high dosage keeps interfering, but I have more good days than bad days now. Being truly happy after so long trying to convince yourself it's worth waking up tomorrow is worth any price.


----------



## Billy Spear (May 11, 2016)

Listen folks, please research Habba Syndrome. Reasearch as much as you can about it. Most of us have learned most doctors dont have the knowledge or care for what we go through. I believe Dr Saad Habba can help. Search- Habba Syndrome forums and read them all. I recently put up a post on it. You may have a disfunctional gallbladder. Ive had these problems for 35yrs. Please help to spread knowledge. Even if it doesnt help us all, its a big step foward. I feel everyones pain, frustration, and stress. Hopefully a new day is coming for all.


----------



## Cyparisse (May 17, 2016)

I take Imodium an Phazyme on a daily basis. I had to play around with dosing as sometimes I would get constipated. I was doing half a Imodium with 180mg Phazyme a day which was helping keep everything balanced, and have been doing this for years. Obviously sometimes I get days where I need to take 6-8 because of a flare-up but not nearly as often as I used to anymore. My Dr also said it was not an issue to take them every day. I just started Viberzi last night, so I did not take Imodium today. I also want to look into other options like maybe medicinal marijuana or CBD oil since I have other things like anxiety, chronic migraines, etc. I was never a user, but keep reading the benefits, so I am curious and will try pretty much ANYTHING just to get it so I can leave the house with no anxiety, pain, etc.

I am glad I am not alone in this, but wish there were more options for us to be able to live our lives without being in fear of having no bathroom around!


----------



## Billy Spear (May 11, 2016)

Becareful with marijuana. Ive been using it for years now. I didnt start experimenting with it until about 6 yrs ago. The problem with it is- it works! Like most, I deal with a ton of anxiety. I only use at night after kids are sleeping. I dont overdue it. Just a little to take the edge off and helps me sleep. Before going down that rabbit hole understand its hard to stop because it works. It may also make you not so ambitious. I say hard to stop, but in no means do I feel addicted. Ive stopped for weeks and months without a problem. Short term memory loss is also real. Many times I think of something, go to tell my wife and forget. It does come back to me, but gets annoying sometimes. Im a very intense person and I feel it levels me out some. It helps me step away from myself at times and look at things completely different. I think its an amazing natural suppliment. I definitely recommend for anxiety. Please research from all angles to see if it is something you can have in your life and career. Handle it like a mature adult. Like having a glass of wine at night. Not the whole bottle. It can be fun at times to get really high but thats not an every night thing. Get hammered drunk every night and see where your life goes, same thing for weed. Do your research and please be responsible. I also wouldnt recommend if your under 21. Im only saying that because its proven to do brain damage when your young and your brain is still developing. I didnt start till I was 34.


----------



## CindyZ (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm trying to stay away from a daily dose also. e


----------



## SB18 (Mar 30, 2016)

My SIBO and IBS have calmed down recently because I have altered my diet appropriately, go running every morning so I can go to the bathroom before work and take plenty of probiotics and fiber; however, whenever my office does 2 or 3 day long retreats where we sit in meetings all day. In order to prepare for these I need to take Immodium. It succeeds in blocking up my system but after 2 days I now don't feel well, feel bloated and tired. I forgot about how terrible this was when I used to take Immodium a lot more regularly. Does anyone have any recommendations besides Immodium for getting through long meetings at work?


----------



## JFKcat (May 22, 2016)

I've been taking a calcium + D/no minerals supplement according to LNAPE's instructions, and only use Imodium at need, perhaps 3 times in a month, so that a tolerance won't develop.

They both work well with little to no side effect.

I'm concerned and actually pretty angry about the FDA thinking of regulating Imodium the way Sudafed is.

It's as if people with IBS-D and bile salt-D don't even exist, only the people who are trapped in opiate withdrawal, or actual addicts.


----------



## rpmljm (Mar 5, 2016)

JFKcat said:


> I've been taking a calcium + D/no minerals supplement according to LNAPE's instructions, and only use Imodium at need, perhaps 3 times in a month, so that a tolerance won't develop.
> 
> They both work well with little to no side effect.
> 
> ...


Yikes! I have not heard of the possibility of Immodium being restricted. Is that really so? My doc said that one doesn't build up a tolerance to it when I asked her that a few weeks ago.

You mentioned taking vitamins without minerals. Please tell me more. I have not heard about that either. Do the minerals cause problems with D? The only one I am familiar with causing problems is magnesium. Are there others? Thanks so much for your help, as I am trying everything.


----------



## JFKcat (May 22, 2016)

rpmljm said:


> Yikes! I have not heard of the possibility of Immodium being restricted. Is that really so? My doc said that one doesn't build up a tolerance to it when I asked her that a few weeks ago.
> 
> You mentioned taking vitamins without minerals. Please tell me more. I have not heard about that either. Do the minerals cause problems with D? The only one I am familiar with causing problems is magnesium. Are there others? Thanks so much for your help, as I am trying everything.


*Imodium is extremely safe *unless it is flagrantly abused. As with any opiate, a physical tolerance can be built up over time.

I am very lucky to not need to take Imodium very often. I did my own bit of looking around the Net, and it can be taken every day. This was proven by clinical results with ostomy patients.

As to a daily dose building tolerance up over time...since I was interested only in the control the medication would exert, I didn't discover the ostomy patients' specific strategies for dealing with tolerance, and must therefore leave it be. Guessing about it would be an uncool thing on my part.

What I take is a basic calcium supplement (600 mg) plus Vitamin D. I take one with every meal, and since I restarted about five-six weeks ago, everything has been remarkably stable.

Generics and house brands are cheaper than name brands and are just as effective, at least for me.

One thing to remember is that calcium may not work for everyone, since we are all different.

As for minerals...Magnesium will encourage diarrhea -- but as it's a *necessary* mineral, it's better to eat foods that contain it and leave actual magnesium supplementation out, as supplements can have quite an effect on one's innards.

As far as other minerals effecting the digestive process so strongly, I think the only other supplement that plugs up one's guts is iron.

I tested an ordinary iron supplement on myself with a single dose and found its "plugging up" effect to work much too slowly.

And to put it bluntly, black-coloured lumps in the terlet after the iron wears off really aren't too much fun.

There is a petition concerning the proposed restriction of Imodium/Loperamide, on Change.org -- the only one concerning that exact subject in the entire site.

If you would like to sign it, please do, and tell people that you know about it as well









https://www.change.org/p/marsha-b-henderson-fda-assistant-commissioner-for-women-s-health-halt-the-proposed-restriction-of-imodium-loperamide


----------



## nikosgre (Jan 10, 2016)

daily imodium at night..

a miracle for me and for others..

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/155140-imodium-at-nighta-miracle-cure-for-me/


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Doite said:


> Ah, it's always a little bit embarrassing to admit this. I'm actually a long-term heavy user of loperamide (Imodium) so I've probably got everyone else beat on numbers. How many I take depends on what type I'm using. I took to buying Kirkland from overseas, comes in a 200 cap bottle, but they're tablets not capsules. If I take that I usually have to take 6 when I get up, 6 after dinner. It only works well when I take it all the time. If I skip a dose (which I do regularly since I hate how much I take) it takes me a few days to get back on track.
> 
> If I take a capsule I can usually get by taking 4 before bed, 2 on rising and 2 at lunch. So 8-12 is my normal dose. I will say though that I went through a period where I took them daily on a steady schedule I was able to taper the daily dose to 4-6 once my body got the initial boost.
> 
> ...


I can easily take 20 a day alongside codeine phosphate and still have one or two BMs the following morning. There is no shame in taking what you need to get by. The shame is reserved for Pharmaceutical companies who prevent patients all around the world having access to the best ibs drugs and not doing enough research to make even more products which help combat IBS. Anybody would think they make such massive profits from the misery of IBS that they dont want to stop it!


----------



## ToYoung (Jun 24, 2016)

I found this thread and find it very interesting. The same drug has many effects on different people. Each persons symptoms are different therefor drugs taken and results vary per each. As should be. I do like all the information that is given and love all the insight. I also take Immodium AD on a daily basis. i take 2 tablets first thing each morning then I take a package of Entragam then sometimes (most days so far) two more tablets of immodium, if I have anything planned that day- going out of the house, then i take it with meals (1 tablet) if I feel that I rumble in my bowels. to try to avoid a surprise....I am a bit concerned maybe my body will become immune to doing this so for sure I am going to be talking to my DR and backing down when I am home all day (easy access to a bathroom) I had my gallbladder out over a year ago and am finding out that this must be a side effect of that, I have no other reason why I am going all the time like I have and just started out of the blue like it did. CRAZY! I hope that I do not live with this for long, or at least where it is so bad....I would like to be able to go places for long periods of time without being scared to...ya know?


----------



## TeacherMan (Mar 16, 2016)

So, a couple of months after starting this thread, I did go on daily loperamide (Imodium) - 1 capsule in the morning. (I initially tried taking one before bed instead, but it seemed to wear off the following afternoon.)

Things have been going pretty well, with very few of the old stomach upset / frequent elimination problems. However, I'm still not crazy about being on a daily medication.

My GI doc also wants to try me on a couple other meds - I think it's Viberzi and Xifaxan. Will let you know how those work out.


----------



## LemaLema (Sep 18, 2016)

I had been taking 2 immodium every other morning for several years and found it helped a lot until I had kids and then nothing really helped until I was put on olestyr.


----------



## TeacherMan (Mar 16, 2016)

FWIW, I'm still on loperamide - 1 capsule with breakfast & 1 with dinner. It's not a cure, but it has certainly reduced my symptoms. (I tried Viberzi briefly & it didn't do much, so I went back to the loperamide.)


----------

